# Bull Delivers Food To Unit



## spidermonkey (Feb 23, 2010)

i'll try to give the short quick version.....

early march last year (09) was in roseville and like 10 other kidds show up at the ole lonesome oak and after much drinking and carrying on, me and my girlfriend wind up arguing and agreeing to seperate, me and buddy dog immediately go and get on this emtpy open slider knowing it was headed east and no longer caring to go south, being that at the moment i had no girfriend.
forgot to mention she had only been on 3 trains, all with me. 
there were several kids on the box that had already climed on seeing as they were going that way anyhow. this kid longhair larry, lumberjack, and a group of auburn kidds. we pulled almost immediatley and once out of the yard the auburn kidds busted out spacebag and merriment commenced.
slept through sparks. myself, buddy dog, larry, lumberjack, and nimrod and this other auburn kid n his dog all get off in elko. quick spange $40, dumpster huge box burger king sandwiches and pizza hut pizza. gather booze and proceed to hop out spot...drink spacebag then hear/see/and get on rear unit of IM waiting for clearance and pull into yard. 5 people 2 dogs...worker comes in after 10 minutes parked at the fueling racks and we scared the hell out of him. i go "we can leave if its a problem" and he goes "man ya'll scared the shit out of me, im drunk as hell" hahahaha
he does insist we leave, however, and as we're getting off the rear unit at the fueling racks the new crew is standing around bullshitting and tells us as a group, "you know they've started arresting here, on site." im pretty sure he was bullshiting cause elko has always been kind to me, but while the rest of the guys were bullshitting with him i noticed the police lights coming into the yard on the access road about half mile off, the guys were drunk and in conversation, didnt seem to care, but i did, so me, buddy dog, and nimrod split. Trouble is, shy of a four pack of natty, they had all the water, nimrod was carrying the box of food.
I climed to the other side of the train as not to be as visible to the cop or cops, nimrod didnt so there went the food also. after running up it a-ways, hid in the scrub till i heard it start to air test, me and buddy then got on a mini well.
Woke up coming into Riverdale. had sobered up and realized i loved and missed my girlfriend i had left in roseville and decided to turn around. got off. spanged. got beer and water and walked the several miles to Ogden Yard. this is the part of the story i meant to tell.....
Didnt want to end up in Pocatelo as it was still march and i dont care for cold...there was seemingly no activity in the yard...i started walking around the yard looking for a worker to talk to, not carefully and ninja like usual though, just strolling, me, my pack and my 100 pound dog mind you.....
a vehicle that appears to be a worker is approaching so i flag it down, first one i've seen...it pulls up and this rather large, mid 40's lady rolls down the window and says "your trespassing"...here is our conversation:
i know ma'am, but its ok i know what im doing.
she says, we had a kid lose a leg last summer trying to hop a train
i say ohh thats horrible, but you dont have to worry about me ma'am, me and buddy are prolly safer out here than alot of the fellas that work out here, what we were wonderin is do you have any manifest heading west, cause we dont wanna end up going to pocotello and the eastbound split is north of the yard
she says i cant tell you that.....

so i go out on a limb, the truth
i say, look ma'am, heres my situation, i ride trains for transportation, im not stealing or defacing anything, and im very safe....my girlfriend and i got split up in roseville and im trying to get back to her before she leaves or gets hurt or something horrible. if you cant help me thats fine but please at least look the other way.
she says, alrite go wait over there {under the bridge that goes over the yard} and i'll be back in a few minutes

so i did, figuring either she is genuine and going to help, or the cops are on the way...sure as hell bout 10 minutes later here she comes...she pulls up and says to me, got you a ride on the second unit but the crew dies in elko and cant vouch for the next one, go wait by those fueling pumps and it'll pull up in a few, are you hungry?
i say yes we both are{buddy and me} and thank her profusly.
i go wait, train pulls up, crew gets off, i approach 2nd unit, new crew approaches and gives me hand signal, i climb aboard...rite infront of the yard office!
well about 10 or so minutes later, this fella comes in and says he's the engineer and i introduce myself and say thanks, he's holding a burger king bag....he hands it to me and says
i dont know who you are, but your good, here, compliments of management.
i said WHAT? that lady was the yard manager?
he says And Daytime Security, what'd you say to her?
i say, just the truth sir
he says, well, enjoy the food and the ride compliments of Union Pacific. and goes back to the front unit and we air and pull out


no shit, true story, happened to me
too bad it aint always like that

oh and if your wondering i made it back to roseville in just over a full day and My girl was already gone, of course, so i spanged a prepaid cell phone up and myspaced her the number from the library and we reunited in frisco just over a week later.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 24, 2010)

Im cryin over here.
That has got to be one of the sweetest stories i have ever, EVER, heard.


----------



## brobro! (Feb 24, 2010)

damn dude, glad that worked out for ya


----------



## dirtynrudi (Mar 28, 2011)

your glad she didnt see your beer


----------



## smarts (Mar 30, 2011)

a good story to start my day off


----------



## captnjack (Apr 2, 2011)

i love hearing about this shit! some of the best RR stories come out of UP!


----------

